# Funny Video - Downton Abbey



## Josiah (Jan 28, 2015)

Hope you have time to watch this video-it is hilariously funny and clever-especially the second one!  
Enjoy!


Watch right to the end as there are two           parts.


http://player.vimeo.com/video/115023404

​



​







​


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 30, 2015)

I can't watch the whole thing right now, but it's hilarious so far!!! Looks like that's Joanna Lumley as the angel. Super!


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 30, 2015)

Josiah09 said:


> Hope you have time to watch this video-it is hilariously funny and clever-especially the second one!
> Enjoy!
> 
> 
> ...



I enjoyed that, first time I've seen the show.  Laughed out loud twice, sister wondered "what the hell" LOL!!


----------



## Sunny (Jan 31, 2015)

Absolutely hilarious!


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 31, 2015)

I finally saw the whole thing. Brilliant!


----------



## Cookie (Jan 31, 2015)

Fantabulous!  Thanks So Much Josiah - what a laugh!  :clap:


----------



## Sunny (Feb 1, 2015)

My favorite line: When the angel shows Sir Robert that if he had never existed, his wife would be married to George Clooney instead, he deadpans: "What on earth does she see in him?"


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 1, 2015)

LOL, oh yeah!! Loved that part too.  I need to see if I can find more episodes online, I think there is a place.  I don't get Netflix, but like on our TVland, I see free episodes of the Golden Girls or a few other programs  So I may be able to find Downtown Abbey, hope hope

Here's one place, not sure it's free yet, but looks like a neat website for them:

http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/masterpiece/watch-online/


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 1, 2015)

Oh cool, I get it on this tv.  My sis has satellite on her big tv but I can get OPB (http://www.opb.org/schedules/tvhd/

Geez, it even has Midsomer Murders, but I'll have to watch that when I can't sleep at 2-4 o'clock, just like lastnight, LOL!!


----------



## Josiah (Feb 1, 2015)

nwlady said:


> LOL, oh yeah!! Loved that part too.  I need to see if I can find more episodes online, I think there is a place.  I don't get Netflix, but like on our TVland, I see free episodes of the Golden Girls or a few other programs  So I may be able to find Downtown Abbey, hope hope
> 
> Here's one place, not sure it's free yet, but looks like a neat website for them:
> 
> http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/masterpiece/watch-online/



Denise,

I'm no expert on internet media resources, so you may be able to find a free source for Downton Abbey. I signed up for Amazon Prime ($99/year) which makes an enormous amount of media available plus a whole lot of other perks.
BTW you do understand the the video clip you just watched was just a satirical spoof not the actual series.


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 1, 2015)

Josiah09 said:


> Denise,
> 
> I'm no expert on internet media resources, so you may be able to find a free source for Downton Abbey. I signed up for Amazon Prime ($99/year) which makes an enormous amount of media available plus a whole lot of other perks.
> BTW you do understand the the video clip you just watched was just a satirical spoof not the actual series.



NO!!  That's not how the show is?  I've never seen it, just heard good stuff about it, darn  I loved seeing Maggie roll off that couch


----------



## Sunny (Feb 2, 2015)

The show is marvelous, but it's true that the video was just a spoof of it. It's more of a high class soap opera, along the lines of Upstairs, Downstairs. It's very addictive once you get caught up in it.

I must admit that when I watched last night's episode, I found it hard to stop giggling, thinking about that spoof. It was right on the mark!


----------



## oakapple (Feb 3, 2015)

I loved it! Thanks Josiah for finding it.
Denise, hilarious as this spoof is, I'm sure you will enjoy the 'real' Downton Abbey when you get to see it.
I loved the footman stealing all the spoons.


----------



## oakapple (Feb 3, 2015)

It was all done for charity, so a good cause AND a giggle!


----------



## Shirley (Feb 3, 2015)

It is amusing. If you are a Downton Abbey fan, you will be able to appreciate the humor more.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 3, 2015)

I loved when lady Mary talked about all the money they'd save if they learned to dress themselves.


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 3, 2015)

I do get it on PBS so I will be checking out  Thanks so much, Denise


----------

